# I got an interview!



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got an interview scheduled for this Friday . I'm excited and scared at the same time. I sent in a prerecorded interview video for this job a week or two ago. I thought I did horrible. Either they liked it (I doubt) or I was the only one to submit the video (most likely). Its for a Under Armour store. Right up my alley since I like sports/fitness stuff. I just don't know if I can handle the amount of traffic the store receives. I'm only going for part-time though. So yeah I'm surprised/excited. Now time to worry about the face to face interview.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Yaay! Thats exciting!! Congratulations!! *throws confetti* I wish you lots of luck!! =D


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome!!! Good luck!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

good luck with your inter view 

what do you have a view on ?!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SeraphSoul said:


> Yaay! Thats exciting!! Congratulations!! *throws confetti* I wish you lots of luck!! =D





TheSkinnyOne said:


> Awesome!!! Good luck!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks you guys .



Arcases said:


> what do you have a view on ?!


Its for a store. Under Armour.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats!  I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## steph22 (May 12, 2013)

good luck and be prepared for the questions, i've wasted enough interviews myself as it is.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Gl.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

SeraphSoul said:


> Yaay! Thats exciting!! Congratulations!! *throws confetti* I wish you lots of luck!! =D


Omg, you hit him in the head


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Congrats, Kevin!

remember: this is all for you. You're doing this for you, not for them (but obv don't tell them that), and remembering that, you won't have to worry too much about how well you're doing. You're there for you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ thank you.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

i think doing a prerecorded video is very scary, so i think you did GREAT
good luck :3


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations! Let us know how it goes, ok?


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Congratulations and good luck. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the support guys, means a lot.



Skeletra said:


> Let us know how it goes, ok?


I will .


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Update: *

So I'm just coming home from my outing. The interview went well better than expected . I go into the store and tell the girl at the front desk I'm here for an interview. She calls the assistant manager because the manager (who called me) isn't in yet. The assistant manager tells me lets walk. We walk and talk outside. He is asks me questions like tell me about yourself, work experience, etc. I gave good answers I think.

He tells me about the company/brand and how high paced the job is. He asks me if I'm a people person and if I can handle a high paced environment, I lie and say yes. I kept my composure though. The manager shows up a little later and I hand him my resume. He asks me what are my weaknesses and once again I lie and say nothing. He tells me I seem like a person he would like to hire. He tells me he has two more people to interview and he will call me later for the next step.

I think I did great but I have a few worries. They have to wear the company's clothing and I hardly have their clothes. So I would have to spend money on buying their apparel just to wear to work. Employees do get 50% discount though. Another thing is I don't know if I can handle tons of people swarming around me during high pace times. He mentions on weekends they have close to 10,000 people in and out. Idk, still pondering if I should accept or not if offered.


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

Well done :clap I'd accept.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

You should take it if you get it! Take this as exposure therapy or practice. or just avoiding a giant empty crater in your resume.

You should not have said you don't have flaws though. That supposedly shows little insight. You're supposed to have a few minor flaws that you are working on improving.
This might be cultural or just a Norwegian thing though.

Did you have to answer the same basic questions when the manager arrived?
If not, there is a _chance_ they "designed it" this way so that they could see how you handle an unexpected turn or how you handle handle yourself when you're "just" talking to the assistant manager and "****s not real yet" (so you're less nervous). Some people do that now.

Good luck!
Did they tell you when you'd get to know if you got it?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Skeletra said:


> You should not have said you don't have flaws though. That supposedly shows little insight. You're supposed to have a few minor flaws that you are working on improving.
> This might be cultural or just a Norwegian thing though.


The manager even told me he thinks he is badass and flawless, lol. He seemed ok with my answer.



Skeletra said:


> Did you have to answer the same basic questions when the manager arrived?
> If not, there is a _chance_ they "designed it" this way so that they could see how you handle an unexpected turn or how you handle handle yourself when you're "just" talking to the assistant manager and "****s not real yet" (so you're less nervous). Some people do that now.
> 
> Good luck!
> Did they tell you when you'd get to know if you got it?


I did have to answer the same questions. He told me he would call me later on today, so I'll see . Another cool thing about the place is that both the managers were like in the 25-30 age range. I've never had young bosses.


----------



## catssarelife (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats, you should be proud!
But a tip I once heard: interviewers actually want to hear a _slight_ weakness, that is a strength in disguise. E.g., I put too much pressure on myself to do well.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds like you did good. 
what did you say on the 'tell me about yourself' question? I never know what to say.
In fact, I never know what to say for any questions! lol
ON my last interview I said 'lack of confidence' as my 'weakness' and it went down badly I think.
Seemed to really turn her (the interviewer) off


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

saline said:


> what did you say on the 'tell me about yourself' question?


I just said I was a college graduate, hard worker, somebody that follows directions well, and a friendly person/good with customers.


----------



## Pips (Feb 19, 2016)

Congrats on the interview Kevin! I hope you'll be able to get the job.


----------



## angst katze (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice!! Sending my good vibes for you. ^_^


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just got an email saying they have decided to go in a different direction :cry. I thought the interview went well, I guess not. Just another stepping stone. I will keep it moving.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Just got an email saying they have decided to go in a different direction :cry. I thought the interview went well, I guess not. Just another stepping stone. I will keep it moving.


Aww you did great though keep it up and you'll finally land a good one soon/ Ill pray for you as well


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry about the disappointing news. It doesn't mean your interview was bad, it's just tough competition sometimes.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Skeletra said:


> You should take it if you get it! Take this as exposure therapy or practice. or just avoiding a giant empty crater in your resume.
> 
> You should not have said you don't have flaws though. That supposedly shows little insight. You're supposed to have a few minor flaws that you are working on improving.
> This might be cultural or just a Norwegian thing though.


That's what I got told to do, too. I always just tend to say that my weakness is simply not having a lot of first hand experience, but I'm always willing to learn. It's basically a good idea to quickly say your weakness and then somehow turn it around into something that sounds positive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> Aww you did great though keep it up and you'll finally land a good one soon/ Ill pray for you as well


Thank you. :squeeze God bless you.



Charmander said:


> It doesn't mean your interview was bad, it's just tough competition sometimes.


Yeah he did say he had two more people to interview. I guess they were just better than me :blank.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Keep looking. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

rosecolored said:


> Keep looking. Don't get discouraged.


I will. I already applied for another job today. Everything happens for a reason, I'm ok.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

That's such disappointing news. You seem so deserving and upbeat, with a good attitude. It's good they emailed back, but it would be better if they called so that you could ask if they had any suggestions for improvement. My sister got feedback when one place declined her application. Anyhow, I'm sure with your persistence you'll get a job soon, no doubt. GL!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ thanks. It was a good experience regardless.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> I will. I already applied for another job today. Everything happens for a reason, I'm ok.


Loving your positive attitude :smile2:


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ thanks. It was a good experience regardless.


awww noooo I was reading through & it seemed you were doing good!! He even said himself you were a good candidate...:crying:

But that's ok. You gain good experience :smile2: And it was a job you were not certain of.

I hope the other job will be better though :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

rosecolored said:


> Loving your positive attitude :smile2:


Thanks, I try to turn the negatives into positives.



SeraphSoul said:


> awww noooo I was reading through & it seemed you were doing good!! He even said himself you were a good candidate...:crying:
> 
> But that's ok. You gain good experience :smile2: And it was a job you were not certain of.
> 
> I hope the other job will be better though :smile2:


Thank you .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I got another interview tomorrow, this one has to work out.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Good luck to you Kevin!!!! All the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (^0^)/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Update: *

Ok, so I interviewed at a Spencer's store today. I was dressed nice and had my resume in hand. I go in and find the manger right away and he tells me to sit tight because another interview was going on. So I just roam around the store for about 10 mins. Lady (assistant manager) finally comes and we sit to do the interview.

I was asked a lot of questions. When was a time you were part of a team and had a dispute, what places do you go to that have good customer service and why, what would you do if you saw a coworker stealing, why do you want to work here, etc. I think I did well .

The head manager told me he has a couple more interviews and would call me if I'm selected. The pay is $8.50 starting out which I can live with put they only would be able to give me 12hrs a week on average. I was looking for around 20hrs. I'm not sure that will be enough to pay my bills but it does seem like a nice place to work. Plus I did see a few posters and other things I would buy .

The 12hrs a week is major turn off but its a cool place. Idk, not sure if I will/would accept if offered.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

''When was a time you were part of a team and had a dispute''

I hate competency based questions!
My answer for just about every single one would be ''That's never happened so I can't give you an example''

lol, it's like me saying to the interviewer, ''give me an example of a time you were on Holiday in Peru and what hotel did you stay at?''


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome. Take it even if it has low hours and keep looking for a full time job. You'll have some cash in your pockets and a future reference.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm glad your other interview went well


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

McFly said:


> Awesome. Take it even if it has low hours and keep looking for a full time job. You'll have some cash in your pockets and a future reference.


I'm not looking for a full time job. I can't handle all those hrs. I just want enough to pay my bills. So like around 20hrs would be ideal. Idk, still thinking about things.



Charmander said:


> I'm glad your other interview went well


Thank you. You're such a doll .


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Congrats bro. Whenever I went to Spencer's they had some freaky stuff lol. I would take it and keep looking for another job that way you have some income coming in right now. You might be working with some people around your age so you could make some friends also.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SouthFL said:


> Congrats bro. Whenever I went to Spencer's they had some freaky stuff lol. I would take it and keep looking for another job that way you have some income coming in right now. You might be working with some people around your age so you could make some friends also.


Thanks. They do have some cool stuff, lol. I might take your advice not sure.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

SouthFL said:


> Congrats bro. Whenever I went to Spencer's they had some freaky stuff lol. I would take it and keep looking for another job that way you have some income coming in right now. You might be working with some people around your age so you could make some friends also.


I was going to say the same thing. Take it and keep looking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

rosecolored said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Take it and keep looking.


Thanks, I might do that.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Congrats!

Keep at it!

- T.R.G.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats, Kevin, on doing the interviews. It sounds like you did well. I hope you get this job or another that you like even better.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats Kevin! 

Under Armour has such cute work out clothes though. Those tight little booty shorts just won't quit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

calichick said:


> Congrats Kevin!
> 
> Under Armour has such cute work out clothes though. Those tight little booty shorts just won't quit.


Thanks but I didn't get the Under Armour job, lol. That was awhile ago. They do have nice clothes though, it would of been fun for more reasons than one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Update*: Just got done interviewing for a security position at a casino. I'm just waiting on a call back now. I had to do 2rds of interviewing, it was nerve-racking. I think I did well. 3rd times the charm right? 

Edit: I got a call back now I have the 3rd interview. I'm real close to landing the job.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> *Update*: Just got done interviewing for a security position at a casino. I'm just waiting on a call back now. I had to do 2rds of interviewing, it was nerve-racking. I think I did well. 3rd times the charm right?
> 
> Edit: I got a call back now I have the 3rd interview. I'm real close to landing the job.


That sounds interesting. Is this a mafia casino? I've never heard of a mobster casino in the south but it could be one of the New Jersey families that got pushed out of competition. You probably won't have to kiss the hand of the mafia don, but remember to keep your eyes off his daughter.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

McFly said:


> That sounds interesting. Is this a mafia casino? I've never heard of a mobster casino in the south but it could be one of the New Jersey families that got pushed out of competition. You probably won't have to kiss the hand of the mafia don, but remember to keep your eyes off his daughter.


Dafuq? Lol. Its just a regular casino. I go back Friday to talk to the head of security there. If I pass that then I do a on the job "test". Pass that then I get the job.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Dafuq? Lol. Its just a regular casino. I go back Friday to talk to the head of security there. If I pass that then I do a on the job "test". Pass that then I get the job.


Cool man I hope it works out. Make sure to send me some betting chips if you get the job.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Dafuq? Lol. Its just a regular casino. I go back Friday to talk to the head of security there. If I pass that then I do a on the job "test". Pass that then I get the job.


Chippendale, Jr. would have to do a show there if you get the job.

I just wouldn't feel easy knowing that people are gambling child support money away, though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Chippendale, Jr. would have to do a show there if you get the job.


:laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> :laugh:


He'd headline. He's not allowed to gamble his money, though. :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing good with the interviews  Hope things went well on the interview today. For the Under Armour interview, that is the first I've heard of sending in a prerecorded interview video. I haven't applied for anything in years though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Update:* So I just got done with the 3rd interview for this job. I was interviewed by two managers. I pretty much killed it. Told them what they wanted to hear. I will get a call from the department manager next week for the final step. Idk though. My anxiety was through the roof even though I didn't show it. Not sure if I can handle the job or not. Plus I felt like the managers were pretty much begging me to accept the job. Idk, I got some thinking to do because I need money bad.


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow, sounds like an ideal job for not having to deal with workplace politics and such. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Update:* So it looks like the casino job was a no go. So now I have my 4th job interview set up for Saturday at a grocery store. I'm hoping for the best with that. I didn't think finding a job would be this hard with a college degree.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> *Update:* So it looks like the casino job was a no go. So now I have my 4th job interview set up for Saturday at a grocery store. I'm hoping for the best with that. I didn't think finding a job would be this hard with a college degree.


Do you mention the fact that you have a degree in your application(s)?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

boas said:


> Do you mention the fact that you have a degree in your application(s)?


Yep, always :cry.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Yep, always :cry.


I would recommend trying a couple of applications where you don't mention it (of course, it depends what else you can put for that 3 year gap on your resume - try lying I guess). Only reason being that they will likely think you are not in it for the long haul if you have a degree.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

boas said:


> I would recommend trying a couple of applications where you don't mention it (of course, it depends what else you can put for that 3 year gap on your resume - try lying I guess). Only reason being that they will likely think you are not in it for the long haul if you have a degree.


Its not a 3yr gap, its about a 1yr and a half gap. I just usually say I was trying to join the military and got disqualified. Which is true but I just change the dates around.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> *Update:* So it looks like the casino job was a no go. So now I have my 4th job interview set up for Saturday at a grocery store. I'm hoping for the best with that. I didn't think finding a job would be this hard with a college degree.


That is okay - let (you know who) work the casinos with Wayne Newton.

Keep trying, though!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Update:* So I just finished interviewing at my local grocery store. I pretty much want to cry right now. :crying: *The story:* I go in and say I'm here for an interview. Manager shows me back to their break room with about 20 other people. I feel out 2 pages of info. He looks at it and eliminates people right away based off their availability time. He wants "anytime" people. I didn't put that at first and was on the verge on being cut but I changed it.

So after that, there was only 8 of us left who could work anytime. So he splits us up into 2 groups. He says we have to give him a sales pitch. I start freaking out bad. I ended up going through with it. I said a few words for my group but the other group did way better. So after that, he picked 4 people for jobs and I was one of them. I will be a cashier.

I start on Monday. I only will start off at $7.65 which is low af but what other options do I have. My anxiety is through the roof right now, I'm spazzing so bad. I have no idea if I can handle this job or not. I will give it a go on Monday (12-4). I know I should be happy for landing the job on the spot but I'm so scared/sad right now. Just because I feel overwhelmed. I will try though.

Just when I thought I was improving.....nope. Once I get in those situations its game over. Then the workers there are very loud and intimidating. I don't think I will survive but I can only try.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It sounds like you are psyching your self out.
They are going to train you on how to use the register. Monday afternoons aren't really a bad time, so it will be rather easy for you to learn.

It was like an audition - what actors go through. That part seems weird to me, but that is the way they did it.

I think you can do this job. One goal with SA is not get yourself worked up about it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Thanks. I'm ok now. I will give it my best try.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> *Update:* So I just finished interviewing at my local grocery store. I pretty much want to cry right now. :crying: *The story:* I go in and say I'm here for an interview. Manager shows me back to their break room with about 20 other people. I feel out 2 pages of info. He looks at it and eliminates people right away based off their availability time. He wants "anytime" people. I didn't put that at first and was on the verge on being cut but I changed it.
> 
> So after that, there was only 8 of us left who could work anytime. So he splits us up into 2 groups. He says we have to give him a sales pitch. I start freaking out bad. I ended up going through with it. I said a few words for my group but the other group did way better. So after that, he picked 4 people for jobs and I was one of them. I will be a cashier.
> 
> ...


You managed to get through a very tough interview, if you can do that you will be fine!

You'll never be put on the spot like that again, you've done the 'audition' part, it's over, try to compose yourself over the weekend. It might be overwhelming at first but it will get better. It will also help loads with your anxiety if you can stick at it.

Good luck.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Unforgiven17 said:


> You managed to get through a very tough interview, if you can do that you will be fine!
> 
> You'll never be put on the spot like that again, you've done the 'audition' part, it's over, try to compose yourself over the weekend. It might be overwhelming at first but it will get better. It will also help loads with your anxiety if you can stick at it.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Happy for you! That sounded tough but I'm glad you got through it at least. Being a cashier sounds terrifying to me but it might give you good exposure.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Charmander said:


> Being a cashier sounds terrifying to me


How do you think I feel? Lol. I should be alright. Thanks though. :squeeze


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, great persistence Kevin. From what I can see you've been through a heck of an ordeal and should really give yourself a standing ovation. Just keep your head up and give yourself some word or thought to calm yourself when you feel anxious. It will dissipate with time. Congrats!


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

Well done  I wish you all the best for tomorrow! It's probably going to be a bit hard at first but you'll get used to it


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Omg Kevin!!!!! Soooo happy for you. 

You actually have inspired me to never give up. Really glad for you and it will go well, dont worry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> Wow, great persistence Kevin. From what I can see you've been through a heck of an ordeal and should really give yourself a standing ovation. Just keep your head up and give yourself some word or thought to calm yourself when you feel anxious. It will dissipate with time. Congrats!





Aleida said:


> Well done  I wish you all the best for tomorrow! It's probably going to be a bit hard at first but you'll get used to it





The Starry night said:


> Omg Kevin!!!!! Soooo happy for you.
> 
> You actually have inspired me to never give up. Really glad for you and it will go well, dont worry.


Thanks guys! :group I'll try to survive tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Update:* So I had 2 interviews today. One of them just so happen to be that security job that I thought I didn't get. But guess what? I got the job . The director of security offered me the job on the spot as a security officer. I just picked up that cashier job not sure what to do now. I for damn sure can't work both, it would be too much for me. So I might have to quit the cashier job, idk. The thing is I don't know if I can handle either of them. But I'm happy I landed this job, higher pay and great hrs compared to the cashier job.


----------



## josh2d (May 28, 2016)

:serious:


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

You can do it man i am pretyy sure of that ,at interview nothing bad hapens only the interviewer wants to know your calification .Dress well with an elegant stile ,have a happy face and smile .Also imagine in your mind that you be very happy after interview and the interviewwer will shake your hand and will tell you that you are accepted in the company .But feel the emotion feel the joy when you imagine as its a reality


----------

